# 50th Anniversary...



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

a couple hired me to do a private dinner for them, for their 50th anniversary... i was wondering what i could do that would make this event a bit more special than the typical dinner together? any suggestions? thoughts?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

50th....is golden......you can theme it around what they like and gold....have gold leaf or powder on dessert.

Amuse....

Salad....gold beets

Entree....saffron risotto/shellfish/yellow-orange pepper puree


Dessert....? gold leaf


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

you and i see eye to eye on this one... i wanted to incorporate gold leaf in the dessert... (at least thats the only place i could think of getting it in)


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

How about a 50 year old malt whisky. Or some other spirit thats been maturing for 50 years? Obviously a great expense but they may be happy to pay for it.

Mind you, they may have thought of that independently. Just a thought


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

i will present the idea to them...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Icon, would you share the finished menu please?


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

i will once its made... however i presented the couple with the idea or recreating/replicating the exact meal they had on their wedding day... she loved it. we havent decided yet on a definite menu we will this week.


----------

